# Something that doesn't smell fishy



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heard the crows goin crazy, looked over our balcony to see this lol










































Turns out there is a pipe in the ground that had some water in it , he was trying to get a sip lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Skunks always look so cute and pettable. I remember catching a baby one with undeveloped scent glands on a fishing trip in Louisiana some years back. Thanks for sharing!

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I could smell skunk last night too actually, that's funny!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

My daughter lives around Coq center, she encounters these guys all the time. We only see racoons, bears, coyote and the odd cougar out in Mission.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well they are not that bad if you don't scare them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i'm surprised he out and about in broad daylight. bold fellow.
nice pics and video. make sure you're not on the wrong end of them 

i've been smelling skunk this past two weeks ever since the weather got warmer. Hearing a lot of cat versus raccoons, and cat versus skunk fighting at night time. then a couple of minutes later, the smell.....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Skunks always look so cute and pettable. I remember catching a baby one with undeveloped scent glands on a fishing trip in Louisiana some years back. Thanks for sharing!
> Stuart


He was cute, as far as petting him...he looked sooooo soft but with the butt up in the air I wasn't even thinking bout getting close lol


effox said:


> I could smell skunk last night too actually, that's funny!


lol we smell it in the air quite often lately, Turns out one got hit on Lougheed and crawled up in the woods and died a couple hundred feet away from our building & left something to be remembered by lol


STANKYfish said:


> My daughter lives around Coq center, she encounters these guys all the time. We only see racoons, bears, coyote and the odd cougar out in Mission.


This is only the second one I've seen in my area, I'll take them over the bears, cougars and coyotes any time lol


jobber604 said:


> i'm surprised he out and about in broad daylight. bold fellow.
> nice pics and video. make sure you're not on the wrong end of them
> 
> I've been smelling skunk this past two weeks ever since the weather got warmer. Hearing a lot of cat versus raccoons, and cat versus skunk fighting at night time. then a couple of minutes later, the smell.....


SO I am guessing the cat lost the battle lmao It was actually about 9:30am when I seen him out there, was odd but glad I had the camera handy. He disappeared in the bushes shortly after, haven't seen him back out since. Guessing he's sleeping for now & no worries I do my best to be on the right end :bigsmile:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I went out for a drive yesterday night and saw some deers on the north shore. pretty neat how we're still able to see wildlife in my lifetime.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

you can smell a lot of skunk when you drive around Nanaimo too, however it is the guys venting their grow ops...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to have a skunk living under my upstairs' neighbours' shed in the backyard last year. 3 or 4 babies were running around here all spring & summer. I filled up the entrance hole with large rocks and no skunks so far this year. The mom was very bold and walked around the yard like she owned it, even in the daytime, although if we were there, she usually stayed closer to the fence line.

We have raccoons in here as well. They like to visit my koi and quails


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We're on the North Shore, and have skunks galore. Our dog got blasted 3 times in 18 months. Dumb mutt...

This video is from a wonderfully evil guy who accidentally caught a skunk in a live trap meant for feral cats...he made his 14 year old extract it, with predictable results.

YouTube - ‪Steven Gets Sprayed by a Skunk‬‏

This one answers the question of what happens when a skunk walks into a crowded coffee shop:

YouTube - ‪A skunk walks into a coffeehouse...‬‏


----------

